# Lesertest zum Samsung C32HG70 - ein 144Hz Augenschmeichler



## Der-Prediger (29. Juli 2018)

Lesertest zum Samsung C32HG70 - ein 144Hz Augenschmeichler

Moin Moin, mein Name ist Chris, ich habe das Glück gehabt, den Samsung  Monitor testen zu dürfen. Seit Mitte 2014 darf ich den iiyama ProLite  XB2779QS-B1 (27", WQHD, IPS, 60Hz) mein Eigen nennen, damals erstanden  für ca. 450€. Nun, (momentan) etwas höher in den Preisgefilden, um knapp  über 550€, bietet dieser Monitor jedoch aufgrund seiner Aktualität ein  breiteres Spektrum an Funktionen und Spielereien. Beim C32HG70 handelt  es sich um einen 32", HDR-fähigen 144Hz Monitor mit einer Auflösung von  2560x1440 Pixeln (WQHD), das ganze verpackt in einem Curved-Display und  zugedeckt von einem VA-Panel. 

Kurz zu meinem Spiel-/Arbeitsverhalten: 
Ich besitze einen Gaming-PC und einen kleinen HTPC (Specs siehe unten).
Der Gaming-PC wird angeschaltet, wenn ich wirklich spielen oder  leistungsfressende Arbeiten verrichten will. Der HTPC ist als  Stromspar-PC ausgelegt, der eigentlich 24/7 läuft, es sei denn der  Gaming-PC ist eingeschaltet. Hierauf läuft im Hintergrund stets Black  Desert Online, ein Korea-Grinder-MMO, wo man ziemlich viele  AFK-Tätigkeiten für einen Mehrwert im Spielprozess auch über z.B. die  Nachtstunden durchführen kann. Der HTPC verbraucht, mit in der  Tray-Symbolleiste minimiertem Spiel, ca. 35W.

Gaming-PC (überDisplayPort):
- i7-6700K (@Stock, undervolted auf 1,15V)
- Zotac GTX 980Ti Amp! Extreme (@~1500MHz Kern, ~3700MHz Speicher), 6Gb GDDR5
- 16Gb DDR4 G.Skill Trident Z @3200MHz (2x8Gb)
- Asus ROG Maximus VIII Ranger, Z170
- BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 650W 
- Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 
- Phanteks Enthoo Pro

HTPC (über HDMI):
- i5-4690 (@2,5GHz, undervolted)
- Gainward GTX 750 1Gb, mittels MSI Afterburner maximal stromsparend  (Powerlimit: -23%; Core Clock: - 502MHz; Memory Clock: - 502MHz;  Spannung unverändert)
- 8Gb DDR3 Corsair Vengeance @1600MHz
- Pico-Netzteil 90W

Beide PC´s teilen sich denselben Monitor. Da immer nur einer der beiden PC´s eingeschaltet ist, funktioniert das ganz gut. 
Aufgrund der Situation, dass meine Frau kürzlich ebenfalls einen Dell  S2417DG (24", WQHD,G-Sync, TN-Panel, 144Hz) gekauft hat, besteht nun  also die Möglichkeit diese drei Modelle zu vergleichen und so die  Stärken und Schwächen des Samsung-Probanden herauszustellen. 

_Vorab: ich werde kaum Worte dar__über  verlieren, was man an Informationsgehalt auch einem Datenblatt  entnehmen kann. Dieser Test zeigt meinen subjektiven Eindruck und soll  die Erfahrungen wiederspiegeln, die mit der Nutzung dieses Gerätes  einhergingen. Die grundlegenden Fakten werden benannt._

*Unboxing, Zusammenbau und Beschreibung*
Der Monitor wird wie üblich in einem Karton geliefert. Innen ist ein  Formteil aus Styropor, welches der Krümmung des Displays nachempfunden  ist. Nach dem Auspacken aller Einzelteile, sollte die Styroporform, in  der der Monitor eingangs mit dem Display nach unten lag, erneut so  platziert werden, sodass auch der Monitor wieder so hereingelegt wird  (Monitor kommt in weicher Folie, deshalb alles einmal auspacken).  Nachdem der Monitor gut gebettet wurde, kann mit der Konsultation der  Bauanleitung begonnen werden. Als erstes wird der Gelenkarm mit vier  kleinen Schrauben an der Rückseite des Monitors, in den dafür  vorgesehenen Innengewinden, befestigt. Als Abschluss wird einmal über  den gesamten Gelenkarm eine Blende geschoben, die dann die  Verbindungsstelle Arm/Monitorrückseite abdeckt. An diesem Gelenkarm  befindet sich auch ein kleines Bändchen, wo in Bildform beschrieben  wird, wie und wo man den Monitor am besten anfasst, um einen sicheren  Transport im aufgebauten Zustand zu gewährleisten. 
Wenn das Gelenk befestigt ist, folgt der Fuß. Dieser ist zwar, wie der  Gelenkarm aus Kunststoff, jedoch erwecken alle Teile einen sehr stabilen  und wertigen Eindruck. Der Fuß wird am unteren Ende des Gelenkarmes  aufgesteckt und verschraubt. Zwei Führungsstifte zeigen einem die  richtige Einbauposition. 

Zubehör: 
Es werden jeweils Kabel für 1x DP, 1x HDMI, 1x USB 3.0, 1x Strom  mitgeliefert. Dazu kommt noch eine Wandhalterung (siehe Bilder),  Anleitungen und eine Installations-CD. Ein Handbuch ist auf der Samsung  Seite für dieses Produkt erhältlich (Untergruppe "Handbücher und  Downloads"). Diese pdf ist farbig, sehr gut formuliert und bietet viele  Bilder, die schnelles Verstehen erleichtern. 
Curved Monitor C32HG70 (32“) | Samsung Service DE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FAZIT Zusammenbau und Zubehör: 
Sicherheitserweckende Verpackung. Zusammenbau intuitiv und leicht, auch  für sehr Unerfahrene dank guter Anleitung und Einfachheit des ganzen  Geschehens. Dass beim Zubehör jeweils ein Kabel dabei war hat mich auch  gefreut, habe ich nämlich schon anders erlebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ergonomie *
Beginnen möchte ich zuerst einmal mit der Ergonomie. Trotz der Größe und  dem Gewicht empfinde ich (1,85m großer, mittelkräftiger, halbwegs  schlanker Körperbau) den Transport des Monitors ganz angenehm. Die  richtige Position zum Anpacken wird einem ja an dem Bändchen am  Gelenkarm gezeigt.

Zu den Verstellmöglichkeiten:
Höhe:
Die niedrigste Position ist 4cm über Tischfläche (unterer Bildschirmrand  (u.BSR)) und 47cm (oberer Bildschirmrand (o.BSR)). Hier liegt der u.BSR  knapp über dem Fußgestell, welches ca. 2cm hoch ist.     
Die höchste Position ist 18cm über Tischfläche (u.BSR) und 61cm (o.BSR).  Das bedeutet, dass der Monitor um 14cm (von der niedrigsten Position)  nach oben verschoben werden kann. Das ist völlig ausreichend für normale  Anwendungsgebiete. Mit der nach-oben-Bewegung des Bildschirms geht  gleichzeitig eine Bewegung weg vom, vor dem Monitor sitzenden,  Verstellers einher. Das ist der Bauart der Gelenke geschuldet.  Gegensätzlich kommt der Monitor einem etwas entgegen, wenn er nach unten  verstellt wird. Es bietet sich an, wenn man seinen Arbeitsplatz an  einer Wand hat, dass von dieser Wand ca. 40cm Platz eingerechnet werden  sollten, damit der Monitor in allen Richtungen problemlos verstellbar  bleibt, da durch die Bauart des Gelenkarms viel Platz in der Tiefe  benötigt wird.  

Neigen: 
Der Monitor kann dank des Gelenkes an der Rückseite nach vorn (bedeutet  hier: nach unten, ca. 5°) und hinten (nach oben, ca. 15°) ("Tilt") und  nach links (15°) und rechts (15°) ("Swivel") geneigt werden. Dies  geschieht stufenlos und funktioniert auch in mehreren Richtungen  einwandfrei und mit wenig Kraftaufwand. Da bin ich bis jetzt sehr viel  weniger gewohnt gewesen, was bei meinem iiyama die Handhabung des  Verstellens angeht.

Pivot: 
Eine Neigung des Monitors in das Hochkantformat ist ebenfalls möglich.  

Verschieben: 
An der Unterseite des Fußes befinden sich kleine Gummipuffer, die ein  ungewolltes Verrutschen erschweren, sich aber zumindest auf  Holzoberflächen mit leichtem Anheben hervorragend eignen, um ein  leichtgängiges Verschieben zu gewährleisten. Auf einer Glasoberfläche  könnte ich mir jedoch vorstellen, dass ein Verschieben schwieriger wäre,  ohne ein Anheben des Monitors zu forcieren. Erfreulich ist bei meinem  Tisch, dass kein "Stottern" während des Verschiebens auftritt, das der  ein oder andere sicherlich schon einmal erlebt hat, wenn versucht wird,  etwas mit gummierten Füßen zu verrücken. Könnte aber auch am  überdurchschnittlichen Staubgehalt meiner Arbeitsfläche liegen, dass  dieses Stottern ausbleibt. Wir werden es nie erfahren.  

FAZIT Ergonomie: 
Allgemein betrachtet gefällt mir die Handhabung des Verstellens ziemlich  gut. Viele Möglichkeiten stufenlos seine Wunschposition zu erreichen,  wobei hier vorteilhaft ist, dass auch schräge Einstellungen  funktionieren (Bsp.: ein Verstellen des Displays mit Ausrichtung nach  schräg links unten wäre möglich). Dies geschieht leichtgängig ohne viel  Kraftaufwand. Transport ist nur ein Problem, wenn man sehr zierlich ist,  da der Monitor aufgrund seiner Größe etwas mehr wiegt, als das was die  meisten zu Hause stehen haben. Aber zur Not hilft die Mutti. Die Tiefe  des Standfußes und des Gelenkarmes könnte für manche ein Problem  darstellen, weil der Tisch zu schmal ist (ich nutze 75cm).

*Rückseite und Anschlüsse*
An Eingängen findet man 1x Displayport, 2x HDMI, 2x USB 3.0 (inklusive  Buchse für USB 3.0 Kabel um PC mit Monitor zu verbinden), den Steckplatz  für das Kaltgerätekabel und 3x 3,5mm Klinke-Buchsen. Diese befinden  sich auf der Rückseite in einer, mit einer Blende verschließbaren,  Kammer an der Unterseite. Diese Kammer ist hoch genug, sodass ein  ausreichender Radius zum gefahrlosen Umlegen der Kabel gewährleistet  ist, ohne ein Knicken zu riskieren. Enttäuschend ist, dass das  Stromkabel, das extra in gewinkelter Ausführung geliefert wird, in die  falsche Richtung geht (siehe Bild). Samsung hätte hier entweder den  Anschluss drehen oder das gewinkelte Kabelende gespiegelt ausführen  sollen. Wenigstens ist in dem 32" Modell ein integriertes Netzteil, das  27" Modell nutzt ein Externes. Auf der Seite des Stromanschlusses  befindet sich eine Diebstahlschutzvorrichtung. Belüftungsschlitze  befinden sich jeweils auf der Rückseite oben rechts und links, sowie an  der Unterseite links und rechts und ein kleiner Auslass ist mittig in  der Kammer für die Kabel. Die Kammer kann mit einer Blende, die  eingeklickt wird, verschlossen werden. Kabel wie DP/HDMI/Strom verlassen  diese Kammer durch eine kleine Öffnung in der Blendenmitte an der  Oberseite.  
Um die Verbindungsstelle von Gelenkarm und Monitor befindet sich eine  kreisrunde Anordnung von LEDs, die in einem weiß-bläulichem Licht  leuchtet. Diese kann im OSD unter dem Unterpunkt System abgeschaltet  werden.  

Audio:
Es soll möglich sein Kopfhörer anzuschließen. Dies schlug bei mir fehl,  als ich ein Headset und Boxen angeschlossen habe. Die beiden  übereinander liegenden Eingänge sollen Mic In und Mic Out sein. Der  einzelne daneben für Kopfhörer  und Service-Zugang. Auch nach  mehrmaligem Probieren blieb es bei einer nicht funktionsfähigen  Audioausgabe. Getestet wurde über die 3,5mm Klinke sowie per USB-Adapter  in einem der beiden USB 3.0 Slots.
Lautsprecher bietet der Samsung übrigens ebenfalls nicht. Das mag viele  sicher nicht stören, da die Qualität des Tons meist jenseits von Gut und  Böse ist, jedoch wenn der Bildschirm wie bei mir an zwei Rechnern  hängt, ist es nervig neben Maus und Tastatur auch jedes mal beim  Wechsel, der mehrmals täglich vorkommen kann, das Audiokabel  mitzuschleifen. Also fände ich in meinem Anwendungsfall integrierte  Lautsprecher begrüßenswert.

DP/HDMI:
Zwei HDMI Ports ganz links außen (betrachtet von der Rückseite), rechts  daneben ein DP. Ich nutze DP für den Gaming-Rechner (WQHD bei 144Hz) und  den HTPC per HDMI (WQHD bei 60Hz).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Systemsteuerung mittels JOG-Taste:
Wenn man vor dem Gerät sitzt befindet sich der Steuerknopf, der das  OSD-Menü (On Screen Display) bedient, auf der rechten Seite. Da dieser  von der Unterkante nur ca. 4cm und von der rechten Bildschirmseite aber  ca. 8cm entfernt ist (kein (!) gleicher Abstand nach unten und rechter  Rand, wie das Handbuch in der Symboldarstellung auf S.9 suggeriert), ist  es einfacher, diesen von der Unterseite her zu erreichen, wenn man  davor sitzt und nicht wie die Hakenhandfrau aus Genderfield V nur  Prothesen zur Bedienung verwenden kann. Beachtet werden muss, dass wenn  der Monitor in seiner tiefsten Stellung installiert ist, dass das  Erreichen dieser Taste mehr umständlich als alles andere ist, nicht  unmöglich aber eben umständlich.
Die Größe der JOG-Taste beläuft sich auf ca. 1cm Durchmesser. Schöne  Größe für normalgroße Hände. Ich steuere den Knopf mit meinem  Mittelfinger, während mein Daumen (der rechten Hand) den rechten Rand  vom Monitor berührt, um so (wirklich nur) leicht einen Gegendruck  aufzubauen, damit z.B. der Monitor nicht gedreht wird, da dieser nach  links und rechts drehend ziemlich leichtgängig ist (kein Nachteil -  angenehm!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier auch gleich mal mein Eindruck zur Steuerung mit dem Knüppel. Zur  Steuerung des OSD super geeignet. Intuitiv und funktioniert gut. Zwei  Nachteile hat diese Taste, jedenfalls für mich. Da ich wenig stolzer  Besitzer von "Butterfingern" bin, also meine Hände oft schwitzig sind,  ist die glatte Oberfläche des Knopfes, die zwar von einem dünnen Rand  umgeben ist um mehr Grip zu gewährleisten, etwas schwierig zu steuern,  wenn es um links, rechts, oben oder unten Steuerungen geht (selten, da  nur zur Steuerung des OSD/Veränderungen von diesem). Also kurz Hände  waschen gehen, wenn man den Monitor einrichtet, dann funktioniert es  tadellos. Zweiter Nachteil, der für mich wesentlich gravierender ist:  Die JOG-Taste ist gleichzeitig auch ein EIN/AUS-Schalter  (reindrücken/"klicken"). Warum ist das ein Problem? Nun, das Einschalten  ist okay: hinter den Monitor greifen und den Knopf reindrücken. Easy.  Eklig wird es dann beim Ausschalten. Hierfür muss der Knopf (im  angeschalteten Zustand) wieder reingedrückt werden, was aber nicht dazu  führt, dass der Monitor ausgeht, sondern die Funktionstasten dargestellt  werden, die in jeder Richtung ein anderes Menü öffnen. Um den Monitor  nun auszuschalten ist ein Druck des Sticks nach unten notwendig,  Richtung "Aussch."-Schaltfläche, welche durch einen weiteren Klick zur  Bestätigung angenommen wird. Weiterhin unschön, dass der Stick nicht  sofort nach unten gedrückt werden kann, nach dem ersten Klick. Hier  bedarf es ca. einer (schier unendlich vorkommenden) Sekunde bis die  Aktion des  Nach-Unten-Drückens angenommen wird. Wer einmal von seiner  Frau (oder Mutter, für unsere jüngeren Leser) angezählt wurde, endlich  vom Rechner abzulassen, um bei irgendeinem unsinnigen Quatsch zu helfen,  der wird wissen, dass jede unnötige, weitere Sekunde, die es bedarf den  Monitor auszuschalten, über Leben und Tod entscheiden kann. Samsung,  ihr geht zu leichtfertig und unbedacht mit dem Leben von bestehenden und  evtl. werdenden Kunden um. Drei Aktionen zum Ausschalten des  Bildschirms sind einfach zu viel. Jetzt fragen sich bestimmt einige:  "Soll er sich halt nicht so anstellen!". Denjenigen sei gesagt: bei  meinem vorherigen iiyama befand sich der EIN/AUS auf der Vorderseite und  wurde lediglich durch ein sanftes Streiche(l)n über die Schaltfläche  ausgelöst. Willkommen im Haptik-Himmel. Da ist mit dem Samsung nun jeder  weitere Handgriff einer zu viel. Aber man gewöhnt sich ja  bekanntermaßen an alles. Nach einer Woche in Benutzung tat es nicht mehr  ganz so schrecklich weh, den Monitor auf diese umständliche Art  auszuschalten.

*Vorderseite *
Widmen wir uns nun der Vorderseite des Monitors.
Das Display ist umgeben von einem 13mm breiten schwarzen Rahmen, außer  auf der Unterseite, da beträgt die Breite 17mm. Mittig im unteren Balken  prangt das Samsung Logo, jedoch kaum wahrnehmbar da grau/silber auf  schwarzem Untergrund. Ähnlich verhält es sich weiter rechts. Hier sind  drei Punkte erkennbar, bei denen es sich bei näherer Betrachtung um  einen Kreis (ganz links), zwei konzentrische Kreise (mittig) und zwei  konzentr. Kreise mit einem in der Mitte befindlichen Punkt handelt.  Diese repräsentieren drei Einstellungsprofile, deren Anwahlknöpfe  jeweils an der Unterseite zu finden sind. Die Profile können mit  grundverschiedenen Einstellungen beaufschlagt werden und sind mit einem  einzigen Knopfdruck anwählbar. Gespeichert werden diese Einstellungen  nachdem diese im OSD getätigt und unter dem jeweiligen Profil  abgespeichert werden.
Rechts daneben befindet sich eine LED, die den Status des Gerätes  anzeigt. Verwirrend war für mich, dass diese LED standardmäßig im  Standby leuchtet, jedoch im eingeschalteten Zustand des Monitors  ausgeschaltet ist. Dies kann umprogrammiert werden. Ich finde diese  Standardeinstellung jedoch nicht als störend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum eigentlichen Display:

Krümmung:
Das VA-Panel ist gekrümmt mit einem Curved Radius von 1800mm (1800R).  Das war für mich zum Einstieg ziemlich heftig, da mir die Krümmung sehr  stark vorkam, da ich bei so einer "kleinen" Bildschirmgröße von 32" noch  keine Krümmung gesehen hatte, bisher nur bei 50+" Fernsehern. Als ich  nach dem Aufbau das erste mal den Desktop betrachtet habe, war der  Anblick durch das gekrümmte Bild etwas komisch, weil von dem sonst  gewohnten Bildschirmrechteck, sich hier scheinbar die untere und obere  Bildschirmgrenze annähern. Was natürlich nur eine optische Täuschung  ist. Demgegenüber ist der Anblick im ersten Moment erst einmal nichts  anderes als gewöhnungsbedürftig und andersartig. Aber glauben Sie mir,  man gewöhnt sich bereits nach wenigen Stunden an diese veränderte  Ansicht seines gewohnten Rahmens. Bei einer Krümmung von R1800, bedeutet  das, dass der Abstand, damit jeder Punkt auf dem Bildschirm gleich weit  (1800mm) vom Auge entfernt ist, eben diese 1800mm Sitzabstand sind. Nun  gebietet jedoch meine Kurzsichtigkeit, dass ich mit einem wunderbar  gesundem Augen-Monitor-Abstand von ca. 70-80cm zurecht kommen muss (und  das auch als angenehm empfinde). Demnach wäre für meinen Sitzabstand  eigentlich eine Krümmung von ca. R750 erforderlich, damit jeder Punkt  gleich weit von meinem Auge entfernt ist. Also liebe Panelhersteller,  ich erwarte krassere Krümmungen (Ironie)! Nachteilig empfinde ich diesen  "falschen" Sitzabstand jedoch nicht, wenn es darum geht präzise  Eingaben mit der Maus zu tätigen. Eher kommt diese Krümmung (ggü. einem  flachen Bild) dem Betrachter (wortwörtlich) entgegen, vielleicht nicht  so sehr wie es nötig wäre, jedoch ist es ein Mehrwert, den ich auch mit  einem (kleinen) Aufpreis in Kauf nehme.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Größe:
Der Größe von 32" ist es zu verdanken, dass im Vergleich zu 27" (und  noch deutlicher zu 24") die Symbole bei 100% Skalierung (also normal  groß) größer und so besser zu erkennen sind. Bei 27" hatte ich öfter mal  die Skalierungsfunktion nutzen müssen, z.B. bei der Anzeige von pdf´s  und in Office-Programmen. Da es jedoch nur besser wurde aber eben nicht  perfekt, schreibe ich diesen Text bei 130% Skalierung im Word-Dokument.  Aber ich würde von nun an auch nichts mehr unter 30" anrühren. Manchmal  ist eben doch die Größe entscheidend.

Bildqualität:
Ich muss sagen, dass mir die IPS-Panel Qualität meines iiyama in Sachen  Farben, Brillanz, Sattheit  und Klarheit doch mehr gefällt, als die von  VA- oder TN-Panel. Beim direkten Bildvergleich von VA vs. IPS eines  duplizierten Bildschirms, fällt dieser Eindruck noch deutlich stärker  aus.  Ansonsten ist die Qualität des gezeigten Bildes super, ist halt  alles Jammern auf hohem Niveau und wohl eher auf persönliche Vorliebe zu  schieben. Ein Punkt, der mich sehr stört, ist auch die Reinigung des  Panels. Noch musste dies nicht getan werden, aber lassen wir ein paar  Monate verstreichen, sammeln sich sicher unschöne Flecken auf der  Oberfläche, da kann man noch so wenig aufs Display fassen und sich beim  Niesen wegdrehen. Irgendwas ist immer. Beim iiyama war (keine Ahnung ob  das immer so ist) das IPS-Panel eine druckfeste glasähnliche Oberfläche,  die mit einem Microfasertuch (ich benutze Brillenputztücher von einem  namhaften Brillenvertrieb (Brielmann, oder war´s Stielmann? irgendwie  sowas)) einfach trocken saubergeputzt bzw. aggressiv mit viel Druck  gerubbelt werden, ohne dass das Display Schaden nahm. Aufgrund der  Oberflächenbeschaffenheit von VA- und TN-Panels, gehe ich davon aus,  dass großer Druck nicht so vorteilhaft für die Lebensdauer ist. Das  stimmt mich traurig.
Die Blickwinkelstabilität ist für VA ziemlich gut, selbst bei annähernd  180° Betrachtungswinkel ist noch ein farbenfrohes Bild auszumachen,  statt grauer Oberfläche.


FAZIT Vorder-/Rückseite: 
Die Krümmung gefällt mir erstaunlich gut, hätte nicht gedacht, dass dies  mal ein Kriterium bei meiner Kaufentscheidung werden wird. Leider ist  die Bildqualität etwas ernüchternder, wenn ich es mit dem IPS  Vergleiche, welchen ich vorher gewohnt war. Schade, dass keine  Audioausgabe möglich war. Ein zweiter DP-Eingang wäre mir ebenfalls  lieber als zwei HDMI-Ports. Gut gefällt mir, dass die Kammer mit einer  Blende verschlossen werden kann. So kann der Monitor auch im Raum stehen  ohne böse unansehnlich zu wirken. Durch die Kabelführung entlang des  Gelenkarmes ist auch gewährleistet, dass diese sauber und unauffällig  abgeführt werden können. Gut finde ich, dass die LED an der Rückseite  auch abschaltbar ist. Zum Ausschalten des ganzen Monitors, hätte Samsung  einen weiteren kleinen Schalter and der Unterseite neben den  Profilwahltasten anbringen sollen. So wie der Monitor jetzt  ausgeschaltet werden muss ist´s einfach Müll.


*OSD*

  Ich empfehle hier das Handbuch (Link zur Samsung Seite siehe unten),  da hier die einzelnen Modi sehr gut erklärt und auch mit Hinweisen zu  Ausnahmen und Ähnlichem ausgewiesen sind. Als Ergänzung für  interessierte Kaufinteressenten sehr hilf- und aufschlussreich.
Curved Monitor C32HG70 (32“) | Samsung Service DE 

Einfache Grundfunktionen können ausgelöst werden durch einen Druck in die jeweilige Richtung.
Oben und Unten: Regler für Helligkeit, Kontrast, Schärfe
Links und Rechts: Lautstärke
  Um Zugang zu allen Funktionen zu erhalten, muss der JOG-Knopf einmal  betätigt (reingedrückt) werden. Jetzt öffnet sich das Grundmenü. Hier  sind die Auswahlmöglichkeiten unten (Ausschalten), links (Quelle  auswählen (HDMI/DP)), rechts (Augenschonmodus, Bild wird sepia-artig)  und oben (Menü).

Das Menü:
Übersichtlich aufgebaut präsentiert sich das Menü von links nach rechts.  In der Spalte auf der linken Seite befindet sich die Unterteilung in  die einzelnen Unterpunkte. Standardmäßig ist beim Öffnen des Menüs der  erste Punkt "Game" angewählt. Dieser wird nun in der mittleren Spalte  weiter ausgeführt. Der bläuliche Balken zeigt an, welche Einstellung  angewählt ist. In der rechten Spalte wird diese angewählte Einstellung  dann noch einmal beschrieben. Mit den Richtungsmöglichkeiten der  JOG-Taste wird durch dieses Menü manövriert, wobei Bewegungen des Sticks  nach links immer in die vorherige, obere Kategorie führen, bis  schlussendlich das Menü geschlossen wird. Wenn Änderungen vorgenommen  wurden, müssen diese auch gespeichert werden. Dafür wird bei "Game" ganz  unten "Einst. speichern" gewählt. Hier kann zwischen drei Profilen  gewählt werden. Diese können, wie oben beschrieben, an der rechten  Unterseite des Monitors über kleine Druckknöpfe schnell angewendet  werden. In der Kopfzeile befindet sich eine Zusammenfassung der  wichtigsten aktiven Einstellungen.

Zu den einzelnen Einstellungen. Dies soll ergänzend zum Handbuch sein,  siehe S.29-42. Jedes Einzelmenü in der linken Spalte ist unterstrichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Game: 
- Bildmodus:
Auswahl von vorgefertigten Presets wie 1. Hohe Helligkeit, 2. FPS, 3.  RTS, 4. RPG, 5. AOS, 6. sRGB, 7. Kino. Ich bin mit den  Benutzerdefinierten Einstellungen jedoch wesentlich zufriedener, da  einige Presets bestimmte Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (z.B.  Helligkeit/Reaktionszeit) blockieren und nicht anwählbar machen.

- Wdh.-Frq. (Hz): 
Anwählbar sind 60, 100, 120 und 144Hz.

- Black Equalizer:
Passt die Helligkeit von dunklen Bereichen an. Je höher der Wert, desto  dunkler wird schwarz dargestellt. Habe ich auf Standardwert 13 gelassen.

- Reaktionszeit:
Hier kann zwischen Standard, Schneller und Schnellstens gewählt werden.  Das soll dazu dienen, dass die Flüssigkristalle schnellere und schärfere  Bewegungen darstellen können, ohne zu verschwimmen. Ich oute mich und  sage, dass ich kaum einen Unterschied sehe, bevorzuge aber als Placebo  die Stufe Schnellstens. Dies verursacht jedoch, dass die Helligkeit  nicht mehr verändert werden kann, das Bild wirkt dunkler und entspricht  einem Helligkeitswert von ca. 50.
Edit: Mit vergangener Zeit wurde mir die Helligkeitseinstellung von ca.  50 zu dunkel. Da diese Einstellung jedoch entstanden ist, weil die  Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit erhöht wurde, habe ich mir nun ein Profil zum  arbeiten abgespeichert, welches höhere Helligkeit bei weniger  Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit ermöglicht, und eines welches für z.B. Spiele  mit hoher Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit aber dunklerem Bildschirm geeignet  ist.

- FreeSync:
Mit geeigneter AMD GPU nutzbar. Der Freesync-Bereich soll durch eine  neue Firmware des Monitors von ursprünglich ca. 78-144fps auf ca.  48-144fps verbessert werden.

- Ger. Eingangsverz.: 
Scheinbar eine stets aktive Input-Lag-Reduzierung.

- Bildgröße:
Hier kann 17" und 19" als 4:3 und 19"-23" als 16:9 bzw. 16:10  dargestellt werden. "Breit" und "Auto" scheinen hier das selbe Ergebnis  zu liefern. Der Rest des Bildes wird rundherum um den neuen entstandenen  Ausgabebereich des Bildes schwarz dargestellt.

- Einst. speichern: 
Speichern in ein bestimmtes Profil.

Bild:
- Bildmodus: 
siehe Game-Bildmodus

- Helligkeit: 
Nur anwählbar wenn Reaktionszeit auf Standard. Ich präferiere den Wert 60, da ich nicht gern in Scheinwerfer schaue.

- Kontrast: 
Stellt den Kontrast ein.

- Schärfe:
 Okay, hier wird´s jetzt schon kritisch. Bei Schärfe 0 ist das Bild  stark verschwommen, bei 100 irgendwie vergrieselt. Verändert wird hier,  anders als bei den anderen Reglern, in Viererschritten. Das ist sehr  schade, da hier eine Feinabstimmung für mich mehr Sinn gemacht hätte als  bei Helligkeit und Kontrast. Ich präferiere hier die Stufe 60, da  darunter das Bild (für mich) unscharf wird und über 60 anfängt zu  grieseln. Von 60 auf 64 beispielsweise verändert sich das Bild am  sprunghaftesten mit dem größten Unterschied in der Bildqualität (in dem  Bereich, der von den meisten als angenehm empfunden wird). Anders  formuliert: Bei Helligkeit und Kontrast ist es mir relativ egal ob 60  oder 80 als Werte gewählt sind. Beides ist keine Qual für die Augen,  wenn jedoch 64 statt 60 bei Schärfe angewählt ist, fangen meine Augen  sinnbildlich an zu schreien, weil es einfach falsch aussieht. Könnte  auch an den 70-80cm Bildschirmabstand liegen, aber Fakt ist nun mal,  dass Stufe 60 für mich am angenehmsten ist.      

- Farbe:
Rot, Grün, Blau (alle standardmäßig auf Wert 50), Farbtemperatur und Gamma können hier konfiguriert werden. 

- HDMI-Schwarzwert:
Nötig bei DVD-Player oder Receiver da Bildverschlechterung droht.

Bildschirmanzeige: 
Hier kann die Sprache und die Anzeigedauer des OSD verändert werden.

System:
- Beleuchtung:
Beleuchtungsring an der Rückseite ein/ausschalten.

- Lokales Dimming:
Helligkeit einzelner Bereiche werden so geregelt, dass automatisch der  optimale Kontrast entsteht. Effekt ist vermutlich nur sichtbar bei  HDR-Inhalten.

- Lautstärke: selbsterklärend

- Öko-Stromsparmodus Plus:
Aus, Auto, Schwach und Hoch sind die Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Es wird der  Energieverbrauch je nach Modus gesenkt, indem die Helligkeit reduziert  wird.

- Autom. Aus: 
Sleep-Timer von 1-23h. Schaltet das Gerät ab.

- PC/AV-Modus:
Hierbei soll laut Handbuch das Bild vergrößert werden, wenn man auf AV  umstellt. Soll nützlich sein, wenn man einen Film schaut. Als  Anwahlmöglichkeiten stehen hier die drei Videoanschlüsse zur Auswahl.  Nach umstellen von meinem genutzten HDMI1-Eingang auf AV passierte  nichts. Damit dies Erfolg verspricht muss ein AV-Gerät angeschlossen  werden.

- Opt. USB-Ladevorgang: 
Aktivieren der USB-Ports für Ladevorgang von anderen Endgeräten.

- DisplayPort Ver.:
Anwahl der möglichen verfügbaren DP Versionen 1.1, 1.2 und 1.2(Pfeil nach oben), steht vermutlich für 1.4.

- HDMI-Modus: Einstellen von HDMI Version 1.4 und 2.0.

- Quellenerkennung: 
Auto oder Manuell, ob eingesteckte Kabel automatisch erkannt werden oder  ob man dem Monitor manuell sagen soll, welches Signal er nutzen soll,  auch wenn theoretisch nur eines anliegt.

- Tasten-Wdh.-Zeit:
Beschleunigung, 1s, 2s, keine Wiederholung anwählbar. Soll die  Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit eines Knopfes anpassen. Entweder hab ich nicht  verstanden worum es ging oder es hat sich nichts verändert (zumindest  beim JOG-Knüppel).

- Stromv.-LED EIN:
Hier lässt sich einstellen, zu welchem Betriebszeitpunkt der Monitor die  kleine blaue LED-Anzeige am rechten unteren Bildschirmrand einschaltet.  Standardmäßig eingestellt ist, dass im eingeschalteten Betriebsmodus  die LED AUS ist. Im Standby ist die LED eingeschaltet. Das entspricht  nicht dem, was ich normalerweise von Monitoren gewohnt war, deshalb war  ich etwas verwirrt. Finde diese Einstellung aber super und lasse sie  deshalb auf Standard. 


- Alles zurücksetzen: 
Zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen

Information: 
Hier wird eine Bezeichnung des Monitors angegeben sowie eine S/N Nummer.  Weiterhin wird das Bildschirmsignal (HDMI oder DP), die Auflösung, eine  kHz (mit der ich nichts anfangen kann) und die Bildwiederholrate in Hz  angegeben.

FAZIT OSD:
Das OSD gefällt mir gut. Es ist recht hochauflösend und anschaulich  designed. Die Steuerung durch die Menüs sind durch die JOG-Taste schnell  zu erlernen. Viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, um verschiedene Modi  auszuwählen, die sich je nach Aufgabe (Film, Spiel, ...) oder nach der  Umgebung richten (Anpassung Helligkeit, Kontrast; ...). Hinweise im  rechten Drittel beschreiben einigermaßen ausführlich worum es sich bei  den Einstellungen im Spezifischen handelt. Dies bietet jedoch keinen  Ersatz für das umfangreiche Handbuch. Aber das werte ich nicht als  Negativpunkt. Gerade bei älteren (5+ Jahre) Modellen von Monitoren ist  das OSD wirklich spartanisch gehalten, bei Aussehen, Handhabung und  Funktionsumfang gleichermaßen. Ein Weg in die richtige Richtung.

*Der Monitor zum Arbeiten und Spielen*
Ich hatte weiter oben schon darauf hingewiesen, dass sich die Größe des  Displays mit 32" ganz gut eignet, besser als der vorherige 27" in WQHD,  da hier die Symbole und alles andere auch größer dargestellt werden. Das  finde ich gut, da ich oft die Skalierungsfunktion in Word/Excel/etc.  nutzen muss(te). So ist es aber angenehmer.
Auf den Aspekt Curved bin ich ebenfalls schon eingegangen. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt, wenn man viel arbeitet oder spielt.  

144Hz vs. 60Hz
Was allerdings der größte Gamechanger neben der Größe des Monitors ist,  ist seine Bildwiederholrate. Ja, auch auf dem Desktop. Ich habe Freunden  davon berichtet und sie fragten, ob ich sie veräppeln würde. Bereits  öfter in der PCGH gelesen und selbst immer mit einem Schmunzeln abgetan,  weil ich es mir nicht vorstellen konnte. Es stimmt, 144Hz sind der  SHIT, wenn es darum geht eine geschmeidigere Darstellung z.B. der Maus  auf den Bildschirm zu zaubern, auch im Desktopbereich. Wenn ich daran  denke, dass es vorher mit 60Hz auch gut geklappt hat, stimmt das zwar  auch aber warum mit weniger zufrieden geben? Den Unterschied würde ich,  nachdem ich mich an 144Hz gewöhnt habe, wie folgt beschreiben: Ein  beliebiges YouTube Video in 30fps und in 60fps ansehen. Es geht meist  auch mit 30fps (bei Videos) aber angenehmer ist es schon eher mit 60.  144Hz sind also wirklich etwas, wo ich einen stattlichen Aufpreis in  Kauf nehme.
Anspruchslosere Spiele wie CS:GO laufen absolut butterweich und man  spürt nach der kurzen Eingewöhnung, wie man von dem Setup profitiert. Um  aber zu testen, wie sich die 144Hz in Spielen auswirken, wo man nicht  einmal ansatzweise über 100Fps dargestellt bekommt, wollte ich einen  Vergleich durchführen. Hierbei wird mein 60Hz iiyama Modell zusammen mit  dem Samsung Modell per DP angeschlossen und der Hauptbildschirm unter  Windows dupliziert, um auf beiden das gleiche Bild sehen zu können. Hier  liegt das Problem. Schnell kommt dabei raus, dass das hier nicht so  funktioniert wie gedacht. Da der iiyama nur eine niedrigere Frequenz  darstellen kann, passt sich automatisch der Samsung an diese  Wiederholrate an und zeigt ebenfalls nur noch 60Hz als  Ausgabemöglichkeit. Dass ein direkter Bildvergleich hier nicht möglich  gemacht werden kann, ist schade. Ich habe dennoch zum nacheinander  Testen der Monitore Kingdom Come: Deliverance in Ultra Settings geladen  und versucht zu erkennen, ob man von 144Hz auch bei niedrigen Bildraten  (40-60Fps) etwas profitiert. Ich, für meinen Teil behaupte hier, dass  144Hz bei ca. 50Fps kein anderes bzw. flüssigeres Bild geliefert hat,  als der 60Hz Monitor bei derselben Anzahl Frames. Es hat keine spürbare  Verbesserung gegeben, die ein hochfrequentes gegenüber einem  niederfrequenten Modell rechtfertigen würde. Ein direkter Bildvergleich  hätte sicherlich ein nicht so anfechtbares Urteil erlaubt, leider ist  dies aber nicht möglich gewesen.


Vergleich G-Sync vom Dell-Monitor gegenüber Ohne-G-Sync vom Samsung:
Da ich eine GTX 980Ti nutze bleibt mir FreeSync verwehrt. Doch ist auch  kein G-Sync vorhanden, welches ich stattdessen nutzen könnte. Stellt  dies ein Problem dar? Meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich. Wie komme ich  zu diesem Eindruck?
Klar, wenn G-Sync drin wäre, würde ich das sehr zu schätzen wissen. Doch  ist das Fehlen hier kein Problem. Meiner Meinung profitiert man von  G-Sync nur selten, in bestimmten Situationen. Um zu dieser Erkenntnis zu  gelangen habe ich das G-Sync fähige Monitormodell Dell S2417DG (24“,  WQHD,G-Sync, TN-Panel, 144Hz) meiner Frau an meine Grafikkarte gesteckt.  Ich war mir zunächst nicht sicher, ob ein gleichzeitiges Betreiben von  zwei Monitoren per DP und einer duplizierten Ausgabe des Bildes  funktioniert, wenn nur eines der Modelle G-Sync-fähig ist. Um Klarheit  zu schaffen, installierte ich die G-SYNC Pendulum Demo von nVidia.

Download Cool NVIDIA Demos | NVIDIA Cool Stuff

Diese wird dann auf beiden Displays ausgegeben (G-Sync muss evtl. erst  aktiviert werden) und zeigt so den Unterschied vom G-Sync-fähigen zum  G-Sync-losen Modell. Wenn man bei dem Pendel allerdings Schwierigkeiten  hat, einen Unterschied zu erkennen (so wie ich), dann empfiehlt sich der  Wechsel zur vereinfachten Darstellung, die in der linken unteren Ecke  angewählt werden kann. Hier wird gezeigt wie ein vertikaler Balken  (ähnlich wie der Pendelarm) in grün vor schwarzem  Hintergrund hin und  her schwingt. Der Balken wird bei dem G-Sync-fähigen Modell sauberer,  schneller und mit weniger "nachflackernden" Treppchen ausgegeben. Alles  in allem also geschmeidiger. Damit wäre bewiesen, dass G-Sync auch bei  zwei unterschiedlichen Modellen auf einem dieser beiden funktioniert.
Anschließend habe ich mehrere Spiele parallel getestet, genau wie die  G-Sync Pendel Demo. Ich habe darauf geachtet, ob man einen Unterschied  feststellen kann, was die Bildausgabe betrifft.


Hier nun eine kleine Auswahl an Spielen:

GTA V:
Grand Theft Auto, die Spielereihe, die damals durch GTA: San Andreas zu  meinem ersten richtigen Spielerechner führte und über GTA IV den Weg zu  umfangreichem Aufrüstvorgängen ebnete. Dann mit dem Erscheinen von GTA V  für PC nach so unendlich langer Wartezeit und etlichen unterzeichneten  Petitionen endlich die gute Nachricht, wieder für einen guten Zweck den  Rechner aufzurüsten. Mittlerweile läuft das Spiel sehr gut optimiert,  auch mit sehr hohen Einstellungen in WQHD. Mit den richtigen  Einstellungen komme ich auf weit über 100Fps. Und das bockt richtig mit  144Hz. Auf dem G-Sync-Monitor spürte ich keine bis kaum Verbesserungen  beim einfach so durch die Lande bummeln. Der integrierte Benchmark  offenbarte dann aber doch noch einige Szenarien, in denen man von G-Sync  profitiert. Stark (!) gemerkt habe ich es an der Stelle, wo die  verfolgende Kamera den  Jet ziehen lässt und die Szenerie zu dem  Vinewood Blvd. und dem Hummer-Verschnitt wechselt. Die Kamerafahrt von  Flugzeug zu Straßenszenerie geriet auf dem Samsung ins Stocken, während  die Ausgabe beim Dell sauber blieb, dank eingeschaltetem G-Sync. Der  zweite Fall in dem man sehr von G-Sync profitiert ist, wenn man z.B. an  einer Straße steht an der Autos schnell an einem vorbeifahren und man  senkrecht zur Straße schaut. Die Autos also von links nach rechts  schnell an einem vorbeiziehen. Hier ist G-Sync unschlagbar. Die Autos  auf dem Dell fuhren wesentlich geschmeidiger durchs Bild und  verursachten auch kein "Verschwimmen" des Hecks, wohingegen der Samsung  ohne G-Sync eher an ein Stocken erinnert. Wäre mir ohne direkten  Bildvergleich nie aufgefallen! Ich sage mal, für mein von 60Hz  zerfressendes Auge ist der Unterschied zu 144Hz (und damit auch über  100Fps) schon einmal ein krasser Sprung gewesen. Sicherlich profitiert  man hier von G-Sync, mir persönlich aber tuts nicht weh, wenn es hier  fehlt.

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger:
Ein vom Design etwas an Borderlands Cell-Shading-Look erinnernder  Revolver-Shooter. Hier lohnen sich hohe Fps, da schneller Shooter.  G-Sync bietet hier einen Mehrwert, da das Bild nicht ganz so unruhig bei  festen 135Fps daherkommt. Also ein von G-Sync profitierendes Spiel.

The Bitcher 3:   
Jetzt mache ich mir wahrscheinlich viele Feinde, aber ich habe es in all  den Jahren nur ca. 2h gespielt. Für mehr hat es mich nicht gepackt.  Irgendwann mal vielleicht. Aber zum Testen hat´s dann doch noch  herhalten können, da viele es schätzen und lieben. Meine G-Sync Versuche  zeigen, dass es sich auch hier kaum auszahlt. Erster Test mit niedrigen  Einstellungen zaubert ein flüssiges Bild von ca. 110Fps auf beide  Monitore. Das Bild auf dem Dell war wenn, überhaupt, nur etwas besser.  Nicht, dass es einen großen Unterschied gemacht hätte. Ohne direkten  Bild-zu-Bild Vergleich nicht auszumachen. Selbes Spiel bei hohen  Einstellungen und ausgegebenen 50Fps. Mit G-Sync nur unwesentlich  geschmeidiger. Getestet habe ich das recht nah am Anfang, an dem Ort,  den Geralt und der ältere Witcher erreichen, wo ein umgekippter Wagen in  einem breiten und flachen Flusslauf liegt, Sonnenuntergang. Also meiner  Ansicht nach: G-Sync - fein wenn man´s hat, nicht schade wenn es fehlt.

Kingdom Come: Deliverance:
Die Mittelaltersimulation rund um Heinrich blendet mit großartiger  Grafik und sehr hohen Anforderungen an die Hardware, was bei bei meinem  Setup ein eher stockenderes Bild generiert. Das ist schade, denn da sich  das Spiel ohne Third-Person-Patch eben aus jener Ego-Sicht spielt, wäre  hier ein flüssiges Bild sehr förderlich für die Immersion. Dieses wird  aber nur erreicht, wenn man die Einstellungen minimiert. So bewegt man  sich bei hohen Einstellungen um die 50-60Fps, in niedrigen Einstellungen  knapp um die Einhundert. In beiden Fällen bringt G-Sync jetzt nicht  allzu viele Vorteile. Mittlerweile habe ich Angst, wirklich sehbehindert  zu sein, da ich mir von G-Sync irgendwie mehr versprochen habe. Hmm.

Black Desert Online: 
Hier mal das Spiel was bei mir innerhalb der letzten zwei Jahre mehrere  tausend aktive Spielstunden gefressen hat. Ein Korea-Grinder-MMO mit  ziemlich gutem Wirtschaftssystem, guten Kämpfen in PVP und PVE, etwas  Pay2Win (da keine monatlichen Gebühren und Basisspiel (mit allen  Updates) ab und zu für 5€ erhältlich) und der besten Charaktererstellung  und Grafik, die es je in einem MMO gegeben hat.
Wie viele MMOs krankt das Spiel eher weniger an zu kleinen GPUs, sondern  an prozessorbedingten Lags. Ein Upgrade auf einen 8700K ist ein  Performancebooster sondergleichen. 144Hz rocken auch in diesem Spiel die  Hütte weg, die in niedrigen Einstellungen auch locker erreicht werden.  Für die x-tausend-Stunden-Spieler wie mich, sehen niedrige Einstellungen  in diesem Spiel mehr als akzeptabel aus, also wirklich noch voll okay!  Es geht jedoch auch in höherer Grafik Richtung 100+Fps, wenn man an den  richtigen Orten rumgeiert (wo wenige andere Spieler sind). Mit an Bord  ist aber auch ein "Optimierungsmodus" der alles auf das  Ressourcenschonendste einstellt und am wenigsten Strom verbraucht. Diese  Einstellung ist auf dem HTPC gewählt, da hier so gut wie nur  AFK-Tätigkeiten ausgeführt werden und sich die Optik hinten anstellen  kann.
In hohen Frequenzbereichen und den dazugehörigen Fps bietet dieser  Aspekt auch noch einen großen Vorteil: man macht mehr Schaden bei  Angriffen, da das Spiel (so wie ich es verstanden habe) mehr Treffer  registriert, die normalerweise bei 60Hz/Fps nicht vollkommen gezählt  werden können.
G-Sync ist auch hier wieder nur netter Beigeschmack, durch CPU-Lags aber  kaum von Vorteil. 144Hz dagegen sind eine wahre Bereicherung.     

Project Cars:
In der Rennspielsimulation sind 144Hz eindeutig besser als die 60Hz, die  bei vielen, wie auch mir selbst bislang, genutzt wurden. Ich hatte den  starken Eindruck, dass meine Eingaben direkter angenommen wurden und  144Hz-typisch, das Bild wesentlich geschmeidiger war. G-Sync hatte einen  Vorteil bei niedrigen Fps um die 40-50, ab 60Fps wurde der Unterschied  schon wieder deutlich schwerer auszumachen. Keinen Unterschied sah ich  bei 144Fps, die mit mittleren Einstellungen ganz einfach erreicht  werden. Wer also lieber alle Regler Richtung Anschlag verschiebt und so  niedrigere Bildraten in Kauf nimmt, der profitiert von G-Sync. Für  diejenigen unter uns denen das Bild möglichst geschmeidig vorkommen  muss, auch bei etwas schlechterer Grafik (die in den meisten Fällen  immer noch ziemlich bestechend ist), haben keinen Nachteil durch  fehlendes G-Sync, wenn hohe Fps anvisiert werden.    

CS:GO:
Junge, Junge, selten so eine Verbesserung des Spielgefühls gesehen. Die  144Hz zerstören wieder einmal alles. G-Sync bot mir hier auch kein  angenehmeres Bild in hohen Framebereichen. Das Aiming läuft  geschmeidiger und man spürt regelrecht wie man von dem flüssigeren Bild  durch 144Hz profitiert. Doch gerade hier in diesem Spiel zeigt sich ein  ernstes Problem. Siehe folgender Abschnitt.  


*Probleme*
Leider gibt es auch eine ziemlich dunkle Schattenseite. Dieses Problem  trat bis jetzt nur bei mir auf, die anderen beiden Tester waren davon  zum Glück nicht betroffen.
Von Zeit zu Zeit verbindet sich der Monitor neu. Im Spiel (bisweilen nur  CS:GO) kommt ein Standbild für ca. zwei Sekunden, danach wird der  Monitor schwarz. Es wirkt so, als würde er das Signal vom DP verlieren,  es daraufhin wieder erkennen und das Signal ausgeben. Das ist jetzt nur  so semi-problematisch, wenn nicht noch Anwendungen die im Hintergrund  laufen, in meinem Fall Black Desert Online, bei welchem ich 24/7  eingeloggt bin und durchs pure anwesend sein Ingame-Währung generiere,  geschlossen (Absturz) werden würden, während aber das Hauptspiel (CS:GO)  wieder ordentlich und ohne Veränderung dargestellt wird. Dies bedeutet  dann, nerviges Wieder-Einloggen mit Passwort, Ladebildschirm abwarten,  Charakterauswahl tätigen Pi, Pa und Po bestätigen und im Spiel  angekommen, dann eine Tätigkeit ausführen lassen, während man eigentlich  gerade dabei ist, ein Ranked Match in Counter Strike zu bestreiten.  "Ja, dann lass das Spiel im Hintergrund für die paar Stunden halt mal  aus, wenn es dich so nervt alles wieder neu einzustellen!", werden  manche sagen. Diese Personen würde ich gern Fragen, ob sie denn den  Arsch offen haben. Ich als ein glücklich ausgewählter Tester habe das  Gerät umsonst bekommen. Hätte ich dafür Geld ausgegeben, würde ich mich  in Grund und Boden ärgern, über ein Gerät, welches nicht das tut was  andere, wesentlich billigere Modelle auch können. Mir ist es nun einmal  wichtig, dass beide Spiele ohne Probleme parallel laufen, wie sie es  seit eh und je tun. Punkt.

Ursächlich für dieses Problem verantwortlich scheint DisplayPort zu  sein. Es gibt unzählige Berichte im Internet, die über dieses Problem  berichten.
Im folgenden schildere ich meine Lösungsversuche die allesamt zu keiner  Besserung geführt haben (entspricht nicht der realen Reihenfolge der  Lösungsversuche):
Setup: Gaming-Rechner per DP an Samsung Monitor

1. Verdacht auf zweiten Monitor (DVI-uraltes Modell, DisplayPort-iiyama); 60Hz/144Hz Inkompatibilität
Erklärung: Abstecken des Kabels von Zweitmonitor von Grafikkarte brachte  keine Besserung. Zweitmonitor muss nicht einmal eingeschaltet sein bzw.  Strom erhalten.
Bedeutet: Zweitmonitor nicht der Verursacher, tritt auch mit Einzelbildschirm auf.

2. Firmware von DisplayPort
Erklärung: DisplayPort hat eine neue Firmware erhalten, die Probleme mit  (dem) Monitor(en) ausmerzen soll. Darauf hingewiesen hat mich einer der  anderen Lesertester Gurdi. Dies brachte bis jetzt leider auch keine  Besserung.  

3. DisplayPort Version herabgesetzt
Erklärung: Evtl. bezieht sich der Fehler nur auf DP 1.4. Bei einem  Herabsetzen des Versionsstandards ist Sinnhaftigkeit jedoch nicht mehr  gegeben, da so keine 144Hz mehr ausgegeben werden können.

4. Anderes DP-Kabel
Erklärung: Evtl. fehlerhaftes Kabel ersetzen. Keine Behebung des Problems.

5. Quellenerkennung im OSD Manuell/Auto
Erklärung: Da der Monitor ja die Quelle verliert und wieder neu  verbindet, vermutete ich, dass ein Umschalten auf "Manuell" hier der  Heilsbringer ist. Nutzt man nur einen PC ist das umstellen kein Problem.  Nutzt man zwei, kann es vorkommen, dass man beim Wechsel ab und an die  Quelle manuell anwählen muss. Änderung der Quellenerkennung zeigte keine  Lösung des Problems. Standardmäßig wieder auf "Auto" gestellt.

6. Energiespareinstellung ändern
Erklärung: In einigen Foren wird zu diesem Thema geraten, die  Energiespareinstellungen auf Höchstleistung umzustellen und dem Monitor  keine Limitierungen, wie dem Ausschalten nach Inaktivität, aufzuerlegen.  Keine Besserung.

7. Grafikkarte im Standardmodus laufen lassen
Erklärung: Ich nutze in Spielen, wo es nötig ist, leichte Übertaktung  und setze mir daraufhin ein Headset auf. In Spielen wie CS:GO oder Black  Desert Online reicht jedoch ein um (!) 75% reduziertes Powertarget,  Taktregler von Kern- und Speichertakt ganz zurückschieben, um so die  Leistungsaufnahme ca. zu halbieren und dennoch 144fps (CS:GO in  mittleren Einstellungen in WQHD) darstellen zu können. Jedoch ändert  sich bei Über- oder Untertaktung sowie im Standardmodus der Grafikkarte  nichts, was zu einer Lösung des Problems beitragen würde.   

8. Monitorfrequenz reduzieren.
Erklärung: Ursprünglich dachte ich, dass dies ein 144Hz Problem sein  könnte. Habe auf 120 und 100Hz die gleichen Probleme erfahren.  

Bislang ist dieses Problem ungelöst, auch bei vielen anderen Nutzern im  Internet. Wenn jemand dieses Problem gelöst hat, auch bei anderen  Monitormodellen, bitte gern in die Kommentare schreiben.


Ein anderes Thema scheint zu sein, dass wenn man einen zweiten Monitor  verwendet (hier ein Uralt-TN 17" per DVI) und beide Monitore  ausschaltet, so ertönt der typische USB-Gerät-Entfernen-Ton aus den  angeschlossenen Lautsprechern. Beim nächsten Einschalten wird dann  etwaiges Geöffnetes wie Browser, Office-Anwendungen und minimierte  Spiele (in meinem Fall wieder Black Desert Online) in einer Größe  dargestellt, die der Auflösung des Zweitmonitors entspricht, so als  hätte er nach dem Ausschalten die Primäranzeige zugewiesen bekommen. Das  ist mitunter doch sehr lästig. 

Ein letztes Problemchen stellt folgender Sachverhalt dar: Selten kommt  es vor, dass nach dem Einschalten das Bild falsch dargestellt wird. Es  wirkt wie ein verwaschenes, ausgeblichenes Abbild der normalen Anzeige.  Mit einem erneuten Aus- und Einschalten wird dies jedoch behoben.     Screenshots kann man davon leider nicht machen. 
*
HDR*...
... hatte ich vor in diesen Test einzupflegen, jedoch stellte sich das  als schwieriger heraus als angenommen. Ich hatte mich im vornherein so  gut wie gar nicht mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt und mir war nicht  klar, dass es viele Faktoren gibt, die zusammenpassen müssen, um so  etwas darzustellen. Da ich Windows 7 und eine vergleichsweise ältere GPU  nutze und zusätzlich keine richtig aktuellen Spiele besitze, die in HDR  ausgegeben werden können, wüsste ich nur noch einen Weg HDR irgendwie  zum Laufen zu bringen. Das wäre über eine der neuen Konsolen, die  HDR-fähig sein sollen. Aber auch die besitze ich nicht. Somit gestaltet  sich das etwas kompliziert :/

*Stromverbrauch*
Dieser Monitor weist eine eher schlechte Energieeffizienzklassifizierung  von C auf. Mein iiyama war damals B oder C, falls ich mich recht  erinnere. Der Monitor verbraucht beim Anzeigen des Desktops bei  Helligkeit 55 einen mittelmäßigen Wert von 42W. Kurioserweise wird im  Spielbetrieb der Verbrauch auf ca. 41W gesenkt. Im Standby schwankt mein  Messgerät zwischen 0,0-0,3W.  

*GESAMTFAZIT: *
Dieser Monitor ist ein gutes Stück Technik, dass nur leichte  Unverträglichkeiten aufweist, die die meisten unter uns nicht stören  werden (Tiefe der Monitorhalterung; Ausschalten des Geräts) bzw. sie  diese nie erfahren werden (CS:GO Problem). Ich würde sagen, dass meine  Mindestanforderungen an einen neuen Monitor mit diesem Test ERHEBLICH in  die Höhe geschossen sind. Ich denke nicht, dass ich nach dieser  Erfahrung jemals wieder unter 30" gehe, weniger als 144Hz ohne  Augenkrebs durchstehe und selbst Curved drin sein muss. Weiterhin, so  wenig wie G-Sync in meinen Augen gebracht hat, so gern hätte ich es  trotzdem, da die Momente in denen man es merkt vielleicht (in meinem  Fall) nicht allzu zahlreich waren, jedoch kann es nicht schaden, ein  saubereres Bild anzusehen. So stromgeizig ich auch bin, der  Samsung-Monitor stellt im Vergleich zum Vorgänger keine Verschlechterung  der Situation dar, wünschenswert wäre jedoch natürlich ein Verbrauch so  gering wie möglich. Ergonomisch und vom Design gefällt mir der Monitor  sehr gut, er bietet stufenlose Einstellmöglichkeiten und wirkt stabil  und modern. Über kleine Mängel, wie das falsch herum eingebaute  Stromkabel oder die Verzögerung der JOG-Taste, kann man hinwegsehen, da  man sich entweder daran gewöhnt oder kaum damit in Berührung kommt, wenn  der Monitor erst einmal steht.
Würde ich den Monitor selbst kaufen? Hm, mal angenommen, ich wäre auf  der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor gewesen. Ich vermute, ich hätte mich  vom Wunsch nach 144Hz leiten lassen, da ich den Vorteil ja schon bei  meiner Frau in Aktion gesehen habe. Curved wiederum hätte mich  vielleicht sogar abgeschreckt, weil ich bis jetzt nicht viel davon  gehalten habe, typische Abwehrhaltung Fremdem gegenüber. HDR war und ist  für mich kein Faktor. Die Größe von fast 32" hätte mich ähnlich gereizt  wie 144Hz. Versprechen, die mir schnelle Reaktionszeiten und geringeren  Input-Lag suggerieren sollen, schlage ich aus, da, wie der Leser  sicherlich bis hierhin mehrmals bewiesen bekommen hat, ich meine  Probleme habe diese Verbesserungen zu erkennen. Ich hatte mich vor einer  Weile mal gefragt, wie viel würde ich denn ausgeben wollen für einen  neuen und luxuriösen Monitor. Da ich auch schon einmal eine Grafikkarte  (die Zotac GTX 980Ti Amp! Extreme) für knapp 800€ gekauft habe, denke  ich dass so ca. 700€ in meinem Preisrahmen völlig realistisch klingen.  Dies würde bedeuten, dass wenn diesem Monitor hier ein G-Sync Modul  spendiert werden würde, welches den Preis vielleicht um 100-150€ in die  Höhe springen lässt, ich immer noch bei diesen 700€ wäre, für das was  ich mir damals als Spezifikation gewünscht hätte. Ich kann mitunter auch  niemanden verstehen, der sich ein High-End System (oder höher)  zusammenstellt, sich aber dann beim Monitor für einen 24" FHD Monitor  für 200 Euro entscheidet. Klar reicht das manchen, aber tausende Euro in  Teile investieren, aber dann beim Monitor sparen? Also tut euch selbst  noch was Gutes und überdenkt zukünftige Kaufentscheidungen, gerade bei  etwas so langlebigem wie dem Monitor. Viele von uns interagieren mit  ihrem Computer bzw. Bildschirm dutzendfach häufiger, als mit jedem  anderen Gerät oder gar Menschen im Haushalt und Umfeld. Also darf es für  das Hobby und manchmal auch die Arbeit mal etwas kostspieligeres sein.  Es klingt verrückt, wenn ich sehbehinderter Tester kaum einen Vorteil  von G-Sync sehe, es jedoch unbedingt dabei haben möchte und dafür sogar  mehr zahle, das ist mir bewusst. Aber wie bereits erwähnt, das Teil hat  man dann wieder Jahre! Also lieber gleich etwas Vernünftiges.
Ohne G-Sync ist das Gerät natürlich günstiger. Wenn ich mir bei  idelao.de die Preisentwicklung ansehe, dann sieht man, dass der Monitor  mal bei ca. 450€ lag. Für die 570€, die er zum Zeitpunkt der Erstellung  dieses Tests kostet würde ich nicht zugreifen, wenn es nicht dringend  notwendig wäre. Um die 500€ Euro wäre meine Schmerzgrenze.

Samsung  C32HG70 ab 569,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Ich danke allen, die sich bis hierhin durchgequält haben und hoffe, dass  Ihnen der Test bei einer möglichen Kaufentscheidung geholfen hat. 
Danke auch noch einmal an PCGH, die mir diesen Test und diesen Monitor  ermöglicht haben und die beiden anderen Tester lennart.b und Gurdi, für  ihre Unterstützung beim Finden einer Lösung für mein DP-Problem! 
Bis dahin, danke fürs Lesen,
 Der-Prediger


----------



## cht47 (30. Juli 2018)

Danke für den ausführlichen Test aber eine kleine Korrektur:

" Da der iiyama nur eine niedrigere Frequenz darstellen kann, passt sich automatisch der Samsung an diese Wiederholrate an und zeigt ebenfalls nur noch 60Hz als Ausgabemöglichkeit. "

ist so nicht richtig. Man kann definitiv (mit einer GeForce) ein gemischtes Setting haben. Ich hatte jahrelang ein 144 Hz Monitor und zwei ältere 60 Hz zusätzlich genutzt. Zusätzlich hier noch ein Bild vom Monitor während der Asus VG248 mit nur 85Hz läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der-Prediger (30. Juli 2018)

Hi, vielleicht kam das nicht ganz rüber: ich hatte vor, das Bild zu duplizieren. Das was du vermutlich meinst, ist den 144Hz Monitor als Hauptbildschirm und zwei ältere 60Hz Monitore als Nebenspieler, die das Bild erweitern! Beim Erweitern funktionierte dies bei mir auch, nur eben nicht wenn beide Bildschirme das selbe zeigen sollten. 

Falls ich falsch liege bitte korrigiere mich (noch einmal! :p).


----------



## Gurdi (31. Juli 2018)

Zu deinem Problem mit dem Monitor, ich vermute dass er sich einfach ausschaltet bei dir nach einer gewissen Zeit. Der Samsung schaltet sich nach 4h Betrieb automatisch aus, du kannst das im OSD deaktivieren.Evtl. behebt das dein Problem.


----------



## INU.ID (31. Juli 2018)

User mit älteren PCs müssen erstmal ihren RAM aufstocken, bevor sie dieses Review/diese Webseite hier aufrufen können. 

Bei dem Riesen-Posting traut man sich ja gar nicht auf zitieren zu klicken.^^


----------



## Der-Prediger (31. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zu deinem Problem mit dem Monitor, ich vermute dass er sich einfach ausschaltet bei dir nach einer gewissen Zeit. Der Samsung schaltet sich nach 4h Betrieb automatisch aus, du kannst das im OSD deaktivieren.Evtl. behebt das dein Problem.



Hi Gurdi, leider nein. Es tritt teilweise bereits nach 5min nach PC-Start auf, wenn ich CS:GO starte. Also fällt deine Theorie schonmal weg. Und das Problem passiert ja leider nicht nur einmal, sondern kann innerhalb von einer halben Stunde gleich 4 mal auftreten.

Sehr schönen und übersichtlichen Test hast du da gezaubert! ♥



INU.ID schrieb:


> User mit älteren PCs müssen erstmal ihren RAM aufstocken, bevor sie dieses Review/diese Webseite hier aufrufen können.
> 
> Bei dem Riesen-Posting traut man sich ja gar nicht auf zitieren zu klicken.^^



Das wird vermutlich an den Bildern liegen. Das ist sehr komisch, da ich sie bei der Erstellung hier auf der PCGHX-Seite eigentlich nur klein als Thumbnail eingebunden habe, an den Stellen wo ich sie haben wollte. Am nächsten Tag waren sie dann in Originalgröße da! :o :p


----------



## cht47 (31. Juli 2018)

Der-Prediger schrieb:


> Hi, vielleicht kam das nicht ganz rüber: ich hatte vor, das Bild zu duplizieren. Das was du vermutlich meinst, ist den 144Hz Monitor als Hauptbildschirm und zwei ältere 60Hz Monitore als Nebenspieler, die das Bild erweitern! Beim Erweitern funktionierte dies bei mir auch, nur eben nicht wenn beide Bildschirme das selbe zeigen sollten.
> 
> Falls ich falsch liege bitte korrigiere mich (noch einmal! :p).



Ah sorry, bei Duplizierung muss tatsächlich alles gleich sein.


So nun zu deinem Ausschaltproblem, das ist kein spezifisches Monitor Problem sondern ein DisplayPort Feature. Bei Business Geräten wie von HP nennt sich das DP Hot-Plug Detection. Wenn der Monitor ausgeschaltet wird, ist das ungefähr so als wenn du das Kabel abgezogen hättest. Für Windows ist der Monitor dann einfach nicht mehr da. Sehr nervig! Bei meinem HP auf Arbeit kann mans zum Glück abschalten. 

Der Samsung hatte dieses Problem definitiv auch im Auslieferungszustand. Nach dem Firmware Update war es aber weg, bzw konnte man es deaktivieren, da müsste ich zuhause nochmal suchen. Es hat sich ja auch die DP Version nach dem Firmware Update geändert, vorher ging 1.4 als Version einzustellen, jetzt nur noch DP 1.2+. 
Vor dem Update wollte mein UEFI Bios auch kein Bild auf dem Monitor anzeigen und hat immer den zweiten Bevorzugt, egal wie ich gesteckt hatte.

Ich schau heute Abend nochmal nach ob man das explizit ausschalten muss. Generell schalte ich den Monitor jetzt aber nicht mehr aus, der Standby Verbrauch soll (einer von euch hatte es getestet) ja sehr niedrig sein. Kann sein das ich so das Problem umgangen bin


----------



## Der-Prediger (31. Juli 2018)

cht47 schrieb:


> So nun zu deinem Ausschaltproblem, das ist kein spezifisches Monitor Problem sondern ein DisplayPort Feature. Bei Business Geräten wie von HP nennt sich das DP Hot-Plug Detection. Wenn der Monitor ausgeschaltet wird, ist das ungefähr so als wenn du das Kabel abgezogen hättest. Für Windows ist der Monitor dann einfach nicht mehr da. Sehr nervig! Bei meinem HP auf Arbeit kann mans zum Glück abschalten.
> 
> Der Samsung hatte dieses Problem definitiv auch im Auslieferungszustand. Nach dem Firmware Update war es aber weg, bzw konnte man es deaktivieren, da müsste ich zuhause nochmal suchen. Es hat sich ja auch die DP Version nach dem Firmware Update geändert, vorher ging 1.4 als Version einzustellen, jetzt nur noch DP 1.2+.
> Vor dem Update wollte mein UEFI Bios auch kein Bild auf dem Monitor anzeigen und hat immer den zweiten Bevorzugt, egal wie ich gesteckt hatte.
> ...



Tolles "Feature", habe ich auch schon von gelesen. Die Sache ist nun allerdings, warum er sich spezifisch bei CS:GO dieses "Feature" zu nutze macht :/ 

Es wäre ein Traum, wenn du mir berichten würdest, wie du das ausgeschaltet hast! ♥

Wie meinst du, du schaltest den Monitor GARNICHT mehr aus, da Standby-Verbrauch gering? Standby sind bei ca. 0.3W, jedoch nur im (wie gesagt) Standby Modus (das verstehe ich nämlich unter "AUS"). Vom Netz nehmen tut ja keiner!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Juli 2018)

Danke für den tollen Test ! Ich mag es sehr von Usern direkt Eindrücke zu erhalten. Da wird manchmal aus einer Perspektive beleuchtet, die sehr persönlich ist und mir gefällt.
Man achtet halt da schon mal genauer auf Details.

Sehr gut ! 




Der-Prediger schrieb:


> Das ist sehr komisch, da ich sie bei der Erstellung hier auf der PCGHX-Seite eigentlich nur klein als Thumbnail eingebunden habe, an den Stellen wo ich sie haben wollte. Am nächsten Tag waren sie dann in Originalgröße da! :o :p



Das ist mir zuletzt auch oft aufgefallen, dass eingestellte Bilder zuerst als klein angezeigt werden, aber wenn man noch mal bearbeitet, um Tippfehler zu korrigieren, ist das Bild auf einmal groß eingestellt mit Bild im Anhang.
Das war früher anders/besser.

Keine Ahnung ob das an einer Änderung auf meiner Seite liegt, oder ob sich etwas bei der PCGH-Seite verändert hat.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Juli 2018)

Ich sehe in diesem Test kein einziges Bild irgendwie.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2018)

Sind ja auch keine da.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (31. Juli 2018)

Also ich sehe Bilder.

Weil ich es grad im Test lese: Die "Reaktionszeit" im OSD ist kein Overdrive, sondern eine Low-Motion-Blur-Technik, die das Bild schärfer "fllimmert". Deswegen kann die Helligkeit auch nicht mehr regulieren oder Freesync nutzen. Außerdem nutzt der Monitor davon abgesehen eine PWM mit einem Flimmern von 340 Hz.

Habe gerade den kleinen C27HG70 im Test und witzigerweise nutzt der KEINE PWM!


----------



## Der-Prediger (31. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich sehe in diesem Test kein einziges Bild irgendwie.



Du siehst in meinem Beitrag keine Bilder???


----------



## Braineater (31. Juli 2018)

Vermutlich ist dein Album mit den Bildern auf privat gesetzt? Einfach mal ins Album gehen und oben am Rand Album ändern und dann umschalten, sofern nötig ^^


----------



## Der-Prediger (31. Juli 2018)

Braineater schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist dein Album mit den Bildern auf privat gesetzt? Einfach mal ins Album gehen und oben am Rand Album ändern und dann umschalten, sofern nötig ^^



Manche können es ja sehen! o.O


----------



## Gurdi (31. Juli 2018)

Der-Prediger schrieb:


> Du siehst in meinem Beitrag keine Bilder???



Nein, ich sehe kein einziges Bild, weder mit Opera noch mit dem Fox.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2018)

Same here, am Rechner wie am Handy.


----------



## cht47 (31. Juli 2018)

Also ich sehe auch keine Bilder. 

So mal zu deinem Problem mit dem kurz schwarz werden, dass hat ja dann nichts mit DP HotPlug oder Stromsparmodus zu tun sondern liegt wohl eher an deinem System. Du spielst CS:GO, hast BDO im Hintergrund und setzt dein Powertarget der GPU runter auf 75%? Also das sind so einzelne Elemente die ich mir raus gepickt habe und denke.. da kann ja nur was schief gehen.

Ich weiß ja nicht was du alles schon probiert hast, die QHD Auflösung hast du sicherlich bedacht und das die viel mehr Leistung zieht.




PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Also ich sehe Bilder.
> 
> Weil ich es grad im Test lese: Die "Reaktionszeit" im OSD ist kein Overdrive, sondern eine Low-Motion-Blur-Technik, die das Bild schärfer "fllimmert". Deswegen kann die Helligkeit auch nicht mehr regulieren oder Freesync nutzen. Außerdem nutzt der Monitor davon abgesehen eine PWM mit einem Flimmern von 340 Hz.
> 
> Habe gerade den kleinen C27HG70 im Test und witzigerweise nutzt der KEINE PWM!



Die Response Time sollte man auch auf Standard lassen, da die Bildqualität sichtlich drunter leidet. 

340 Hz - ist das wenig oder viel? Ich meine eine Leuchtstoffröhre läuft mit 50 Hz und gut, es ist nicht jedermanns Hobby da stundenlang drauf zu starren aber in dem Kontext klingt 340 Hz schnell. Ich betreibe meinen jedenfalls weiter mit 50% Helligkeit, dass ist bei dem Monitor gefühlt heller als Büro Monitore bei 100%.


----------



## Der-Prediger (1. August 2018)

cht47 schrieb:


> So mal zu deinem Problem mit dem kurz schwarz werden, dass hat ja dann nichts mit DP HotPlug oder Stromsparmodus zu tun sondern liegt wohl eher an deinem System. Du spielst CS:GO, hast BDO im Hintergrund und setzt dein Powertarget der GPU runter auf 75%? Also das sind so einzelne Elemente die ich mir raus gepickt habe und denke.. da kann ja nur was schief gehen.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht was du alles schon probiert hast, die QHD Auflösung hast du sicherlich bedacht und das die viel mehr Leistung zieht.



Wie gesagt, ich habe auch alles in OC Einstellungen getestet, also kann es an der vorhandenen Leistung der Teile nicht liegen. Zudem habe ich auch nur das Power Target erhöht, selbes Problem. Und willst du was lustiges hören?  Wenn BDO abschmiert aufgrund vom Signalverlust des Monitors, starte ich es oft mitten in der Runde nicht neu sondern lasse es für z.B. eine halbe Stunde mal aus um weiter zu spielen. Und selbst DANN (ohne BDO) tritt das Problem auf. 

Wenn ich GTA V spiele, bei mehr als 100fps wird der PC in allen Teilen ausgereizt, CPU fast am Anschlag, GPU unter abosluter Worst-Case Auslastung. Keine Probleme mit BDO im Hintergrund!  

Aber ich habe gelesen, dass CS:GO da prädestiniert ist, was solche Problem angeht! Würde es also eher auf CS:GO schieben wenns nicht direkt am Monitor liegt!


----------



## cht47 (1. August 2018)

Der-Prediger schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe auch alles in OC Einstellungen getestet, also kann es an der vorhandenen Leistung der Teile nicht liegen. Zudem habe ich auch nur das Power Target erhöht, selbes Problem. Und willst du was lustiges hören?  Wenn BDO abschmiert aufgrund vom Signalverlust des Monitors, starte ich es oft mitten in der Runde nicht neu sondern lasse es für z.B. eine halbe Stunde mal aus um weiter zu spielen. Und selbst DANN (ohne BDO) tritt das Problem auf.
> 
> Wenn ich GTA V spiele, bei mehr als 100fps wird der PC in allen Teilen ausgereizt, CPU fast am Anschlag, GPU unter abosluter Worst-Case Auslastung. Keine Probleme mit BDO im Hintergrund!
> 
> Aber ich habe gelesen, dass CS:GO da prädestiniert ist, was solche Problem angeht! Würde es also eher auf CS:GO schieben wenns nicht direkt am Monitor liegt!



Hmm ok das klingt alles ziemlich fies. Hab jetzt nicht wirklich Zeit viel über CS zu googeln, aber was man auf die schnelle findet sind Probleme mit 144 Hz. Spielst du in Vollbild oder im randlosen Fenstermodus? Im Fenstermodus wird immer die Desktop Auflösung und Refresh Rate genutzt, viele ältere Spiele unterstützen im Vollbild gar nicht so hohe Frequenzen, naja zumindest war das zu Zeiten so wo der erste Asus Gaming Monitor mit 144 Hz raus kam. Als Early Adopter hat man sich öfters damit rumärgern dürfen. 

Falls du bisher nicht den Fenstermodus genutzt hast, versuch das mal.


----------



## Der-Prediger (1. August 2018)

cht47 schrieb:


> Hmm ok das klingt alles ziemlich fies. Hab jetzt nicht wirklich Zeit viel über CS zu googeln, aber was man auf die schnelle findet sind Probleme mit 144 Hz. Spielst du in Vollbild oder im randlosen Fenstermodus? Im Fenstermodus wird immer die Desktop Auflösung und Refresh Rate genutzt, viele ältere Spiele unterstützen im Vollbild gar nicht so hohe Frequenzen, naja zumindest war das zu Zeiten so wo der erste Asus Gaming Monitor mit 144 Hz raus kam. Als Early Adopter hat man sich öfters damit rumärgern dürfen.
> 
> Falls du bisher nicht den Fenstermodus genutzt hast, versuch das mal.



Hm, das wäre mal einen Versuch wert. Ich denke ich spiele momentan im Vollbild. Ich sehs mir mal an. Mach dir keinen Stress, danke für die Infos!


----------



## Firefox83 (27. August 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Habe gerade den kleinen C27HG70 im Test und witzigerweise nutzt der KEINE PWM!



Hi Manu! Kannst du vom C27HG70 irgend welche Erfahrungen ausprechen? Ich halte ausschau nach einem "idealen" WQHD Monitor für Gaming + Bildbearbeitung (Hobbyfotograf) im Bereich von 27-32".

Danke


----------

